# ModMyMods Sponsored Build: Lake Effect



## ModMyMods (Mar 4, 2016)

We at ModMyMods are happy to announce the start of our foremost custom PC build in collaboration with J&N Computer Services.
With all of our collective PC Modding experience we are anxious to show our newest custom build. We will be using the Antec P380 PC chassis as a base for the build, upon which we will demonstrate a few of the different custom services and products that we offer. These services include _powder-coating_, _hydro-dipping_, _full water cooling_ and more! Big thanks to several generous sponsors who have made this project possible, including *Antec, EVGA, Gigabyte, Intel, Kingston, Mayhems, Darkside and Alphacool!*​










We will be documenting the entire build and mod process and will be posting updates to our build log as we go.
Stay tuned for more updates and information as we progress through the build!
Below you can find a list of components and parts that we will be using for this system!​

PC Parts Picker

Project Lake Effect:

*Case:*  Antec P380
*CPU:* Intel i7 5930k
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte X99-SLI
*RAM:* 16GB Kingston HyperX Savage DDR4 (HX424C12SBK4/16)
*GPU:* EVGA GeFforce GTX 980 4GB SC (P4-2983-KR)04G-P4-2983-KR)
*SSD: *TBD
*PSU: *EVGA Supernova 1000P2
*Fans:* Darkside Gentle Typhoon 1850RPM
*Radiators:*  Alphacool NexXxoS Radiators
*CPU Block: *TBD
*GPU Block:* TBD
*Backplate:* TBD
*Pump:* Alphacool VPP655 Pump Motor
*Pump Top:* Barrow D5 Pump Top
*Reservoir:* Barrow Borosilicate Glass Reservoir
*Coolant:* Mayhems White Pastel Coolant
*Lighting:* Darkside Dimmable LED Strips
*Tubing:* Acrylic Hardline Tubing
*Fittings:* Barrow Hardline Fittings


UPDATE 2: Antec P380 Overview and Modifications


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 6, 2016)

I added your link so I can order as I'm doing a build soon, THANKS!


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 8, 2016)

? ??


----------



## ModMyMods (Apr 8, 2016)

*Lake Effect Update Part 2: Antec P380 Overview with Radiator & Drain-Port Installation*



We've recently been working on Project Lake Effect and wanted to give you all an update to see what we've been up to.



In the video below you will see Joe break down some of the features of the P380 and make some small modifications.


















With the successful installation of the two radiators, we can begin preparing the chassis for paint and hydro dipping!





The Front Alphacool NexXxos ST30 360mm Radiator Installed










Joe Installing a new hole for an integrated Drain-Port



































Stay tuned for more build updates in the near future!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 8, 2016)

where do i enter to win this sucker ?    (o_~)


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2016)

Sub'd to see this build come together! 

P.S. @ModMyMods fix the spelling in your title!


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 9, 2016)

so good sooo good I got you


----------



## ModMyMods (Apr 9, 2016)

@jboydgolfer 

@Norton Looks like someone was going to fast  Thanks for the catch.


----------



## ModMyMods (Oct 28, 2016)

Update Time! Joe made a video and you should totally watch it.













Watch as Joe shows off some cable management, points at things,  drills some holes and installs the Barrow Tube Reservoir/Pump combo into the chassis! We're always happy to show off some of the mods we have in store for this build and we can't wait to get some of the more exciting mods underway!










With our two radiators seated nicely into our case and linked, we sleeved and mounted our Gentle Typhoon 1800RPM fans.


















The lovely folks at Ultimate Personal Computers were nice enough to sleeve all of our internal power cables giving our project it's black and white theme that we love so much. We think they did a great job so be sure to check them out!
































Today Joe installed a Barrow Pump/Reservoir Combo unit into the chassis. In the coming weeks we're going to be getting the case ready for hydro-dipping and powder-coating.


By drilling just a few holes in the bottom of the Antec next to the PSU, we were able to mount our Barrow Reservoir in a prominent and easily accessible position that is out of the way of other major components!


















Stay tuned for more updates as Project Lake Effect progresses! Up next we're giving you a "How To" guide on graphic's card installation, plexi window installation and much more!


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 28, 2016)

*""BIG HINT SOMEWHERE TO DONATE THIS BUILD AS A WORTHY PRIZE""*
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-2-years-gone-rip.202061/page-89#post-3545670

(Tax Deduct able  expense )


----------



## ModMyMods (Dec 30, 2016)

When we left off with Project Lake Effect, we had just finished test-fitting the majority of our components into the chassis. With that out of the way, the Antec case is being broken down and prepared for paint.



While our case is being worked on, Joe has installed an Aquacomput er Kryogra phics waterblock onto our Nvidia GTX 980. Over the years we've gotten a lot of questions about how to properly install a GPU waterblock. Even though we're certain 99% of you already know this stuff, we figured we would make a step by step "How to" video describing the GPU block installation process for the select few who may not have dealt with a GPU block installation.



You can check out Joe's sultry facial hair and GPU block installation skills below!



























































Stay tuned for more updates from Project Lake Effect. In our next video we will be modifying our side panel with a plexiglass window!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 31, 2016)

Awesome!!!!!!!!

I sure wish you would hurry up and get this done so you can get it sent to me soooooooooooon........Bhahahaha.

Seriously though, this is an amazing mod build.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 31, 2016)

why a 980 tho .... 1070's plz


----------



## ModMyMods (May 19, 2017)

*Project Lake Effect Update!*

We know what you're thinking.... 

It's been a _loooong _time since we posted any kind of update on our Sponsored Build Project "Lake Effect"
Since it's been so damn long since we crawled out of our large "M" shaped cave in upstate New York, we'll give you guys a little refresher. 
Project Lake Effect is a long overdue yet ongoing project for us here at ModMyMods in collaboration with our friends at J&N Computer Services. When completed; Project L.E. will feature many of the custom services we offer such as hydro-dipping, water cooling, custom windows and more!

*Whew... Now onto the update. *

When we last left off we had just finished fitting all of our components into the chassis, assembled our custom window and prepared the chassis for hydro-dipping. 
After we sent out the majority of the parts to the hydro-dipper, we had to wait. And wait... And wait.

And then we got this magical photo from the dipping specialist!





After a short period of sustained high pitched screeching, our CEO managed to compose himself. So yea, we're pretty excited to get this bad baby back. Now that 99% of the actual case modifications have been completed, all that is left to do is reassemble the chassis and give you guys something cool to look at.

We will be getting the parts back early next week after which we will post all matter of succulent pictures for you to feast your eyes upon.


----------



## ModMyMods (Oct 13, 2017)

*Project Lake Effect: FINAL UPDATE
*











*My Name is Joe G.
Modder of Mods.
Look on my Build Ye Mighty
And Despair
*

Alright but seriously this project took far longer than it ever should have partly due to you guys ordering so many things from us and partially from us not working on it. Thanks for sticking with us throughout the entire project, we promise that the next one really won't take this long.




Probably....

Thank you to all of our sponsors for making this incredible work of water-cooled art a reality!

You can check out a full parts list, list of our sponsors and more below!

Also make sure to check out ModMyMods to start building your own one of a kind water cooled PC!

Special Thanks to our Sponsors for helping this Build come to life!

*Be sure to check out all of these awesome folks for your next build!*

J&N Computer Services, Antec, EVGA, Gigabyte, Intel, Kingston, Mayhems, Darkside and Alphacool

















*

























Full Parts List:
Chassis: *Antec - P380 ATX Full Tower Case - With Custom Hydro Dipping

*CPU:* Intel - Core i7 - 5930K 3.5 GHz 6- Core Processor

*Motherboard:* Gigabyte - GA-X99 SLI ATX LGA2011-3

*Memory:* Kingston - Savage 16GB (4x 4GB) DDR4-2400 RAM

*Storage:* Samsung - 960 250GM M.2-2280 Solid State Drive

*Graphics Card: *EVGA GeForce GTX 980 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0 Video Card

*Power Supply: *EVGA - SuperNOVA 1000 P2 1000W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular PSU

*Operating System: *Microsoft Windows 10 Pro

*Cooling Fans:* Gentle Typhoon Performance Radiator Fan - 1850rpm - Black Edition - With Custom Hydro Dipping
*
Radiators: *Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 360mm Radiator, Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 360mm Radiator

*Pump Motor: *Alphacool VPP655 Pump Core

*GPU WaterBlock: *Aquacomputer Kyrographics For GTX 980 - Nickel With Custom Hydro Dipping + Aquacomputer Backplate For Kryographics GTX 980, Active XCS

*CPU Waterblock:* Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos NEXT 2011 Nickel

*Coolant: *Mayhems Pastel Extreme 100ml

*Tubing:* Barrow 16/12 Acrylic Rigid HardTube 500mm - Clear

*Fittings: *Barrow G1/4" Multi-Link Adapter - 16mm OD Rigid Tube Fitting - Black

*Reservoir:* Barrow 150mm D5

*Lighting: *Darkside 12: CONNECT G2 Dimmable Rigid LED Strip - WHITE

*M.2 WaterBlock:* Aquacomputer Kryo M.2 PCI2 3.0 x4 Adapter for M.2 NGFF PCIe, M-Key with Nickel Plated.


----------

